#ubuntu-us-md 2014-10-07
<ruthalice> Ron sent an email on 10-3 saying he would be here.
<Mike2119> Hi, ruthalice.
<ruthalice> hi
<Mike2119> I expected to see Ron's name, but maybe he's running late.
<ruthalice> guess we'll just wait
<Mike2119> I'll wait for a little while, too.
<jsuter> Good evening
<ruthalice> Good evening.  We are waiting for Ron
<jsuter> I wonder if Ron is busy trying to get hangouts working
<ruthalice> I tried but I don't think it worked for me
<Mike2119> Gotta go. I'll try again next time. Bye.
<Mike2119> quit
<ruthalice> there is a hangouts chrome extension I am going to try
<jsuter> I'll have irc open on my phone but not paying much attention to it. Can someone highlight me if Ron shows up?
<ruthalice> What do you mean highlight you?  Is this something that causes your phone to alert you.  I just emailed Ron....
<jsuter> Just say jsuter and it'll trigger an alert on my phone, similar to how saying ruthalice should highlight this line
<ruthalice> ok
<ruthalice> jsuter Ron just emailed me that he was in the IRC since 8 pm and closed because no one was there.
<RonS> hello
<ruthalice> Hi
<RonS> I don't know what happened in that I did not see anyone when I joined earlier.
<ruthalice> Jsuter said to use his name to trigger an alert on his phone when you arrive Ron
<RonS> Sorry must be on my end.
<RonS> Let me start up Google Hangout and I will send you the link to it
<ruthalice> Well I will have to plug my webcam into my ubuntu machine and I haven't used it with ubuntu before.
<ruthalice> I think I can just chat through hangouts
<ruthalice> or I can try my ubuntu laptop that has a camera in it.
<jsuter> Thanks ruthalice
<jsuter> Hey Ron
<RonS> here is the link https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gss7zhfxnjmvx7stgri4taq27ia
<RonS> you can just chat via hangouts
<ruthalice> I can see you Ron via Hangouts but my sound is not working
<ruthalice> jsuter can you join us in chat in hangouts - if you use chrome just install the chrome plugin for google hangouts
<RonS> jack can you join us on hangouts
<ruthalice> ron can you resend the link to the hangout and I can try it on my laptop
<jsuter> I've got it running but there's no audio
<RonS> Link to hangout, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gss7zhfxnjmvx7stgri4taq27ia
<RonS> hello
<RonS> Sorry about the audio. I will work on that further off line.
<RonS> Are there any other things you would like to discuss tonight
<cryptodan> Where is everyone from here in Maryland?
<RonS> Most of us are in the Baltimore metropolitan area to include Baltimore and Howard county
<RonS> Where are you located
<cryptodan> Catonsville, MD
<RonS> Perfect, we meet at CCBC Catonsville campus the 4th Sat of the month at 1 pm. We would love to have you join us
<cryptodan> I will add it to my things to do
<RonS> There is more meeting info and links to some of our meeting topics on our website ubuntu-maryland.org
<ruthalice_> can you send hangout link agaqin
<RonS> We also do these monthly IRC meetings the first Monday of the month at 8 pm
<ruthalice_> I am now on my ubuntu laptop that has a camera
<RonS> Tonight we were testing Google Hangouts for use at future meetings to give those outside of the area an opportunity to participate.
<RonS> It is a work in progress since video worked tonight but not audio
<ruthalice_> I I would just like to test my laptop before we close - but I need the link again
<RonS> Any other discussion topics before we end this session
<RonS> Ok Ruth , https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gss7zhfxnjmvx7stgri4taq27ia
<jsuter> Just so you know Ron, I'll typically be connected to irc but not always active. My class technically runs until 8:40 but we were able to get out early tonight.
<RonS> Thanks for joining us Jack, I did not know you were in class.
<RonS> I am ready to end the session. I will work on Google Hangouts offline
<jsuter> Yup, just using my phone.
<ruthalice> -me too
<cryptodan> Im attending Stevenson to get my masters in cyber forensics
<RonS> Great please join us at our live meeting if your schedule permits.
<cryptodan> will do, as currently I am looking for employment
<RonS> I need to end the session. Thank you everyone for participating
<ruthalice_> thanks
<RonS> Contact me at rswift@swiftstaffing.com and we can discuss employment opportunities
<RonS> or call my office 410-788-7011 ext 5005
<RonS> Thanks everyone. Good bye
<cryptodan> email sent with resume
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-10-05
<ron__> Say hello if you join the chat
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-10-08
<cryptodan> Is anyone going to CyberMaryland 2015 on October 28th and 29th?
